# 1934 Schwinn/ Excelsior Fixed Gear Board Tracker



## Goldenrod (Nov 17, 2016)

My theory is that this is a racer that never left the Chicago area and raced on the old hometown track.  The crank is cast 1934. The chrome fork was an option then.  I found it with eight spokes broken or missing and no tires.  These tires are the pricey, non-clincher thick tubes that should be glued on the rims to be safe.  I was surprised that they are so heavy.  I rode it several times but my mind is still on coasting.  If you want to stop you must back peddle or place your foot on the front wheel.  Those Scorchers were better men that I am.  The peddles are wrong but I wanted to ride before winter.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 17, 2016)

Amazing bike, in green no less!!!!!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 17, 2016)

what kind of rims are those?  that is the rim I need to finish my Cyclone racer


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 17, 2016)

Thing of beauty,love the paint.


----------



## stoney (Nov 17, 2016)

Beautiful bike, love the green. Seems to be the consensus of opinion.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 18, 2016)

locomotion said:


> what kind of rims are those?  that is the rim I need to finish my Cyclone racer



Steel clad wood rims, non-clincher.  Mine came with the frame. Tires are about $150 each in white, red and black.


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Rambler (Nov 18, 2016)

Goldenrod said:


> These tires are the pricey, non-clincher thick tubes that should be glued on the rims to be safe.  I was surprised that they are so heavy.




The Robert Dean tires are more like the thorn proof tires of the day for more durability. At $150 each you don't want them to puncture on you. 

The tires which originally would have been on a racer would have been much thinner and lighter but also less durable and less resistant to damage from road debris.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 18, 2016)

yeah, I just need one rim, I already have racing tires for my bike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2016)

What color is that?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 17, 2020)

locomotion said:


> what kind of rims are those?  that is the rim I need to finish my Cyclone racer



Steel over wood?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jun 18, 2020)

That bike has a lot of style. Dig the green with white points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creebobby (Jun 19, 2020)

Looks like a super aggressive stance!
How does it ride?
How’d you get it/ where did you find it?
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 20, 2020)

creebobby said:


> Looks like a super aggressive stance!
> How does it ride?
> How’d you get it/ where did you find it?
> Thanks!
> ...




      George Monty, an nice old bike guy who spokes tires for me, sold it to me .  It had spokes gone but he provided some. It was cleaned and all there.  The trueing made it ridable.  
      It was an orgasmic experience, I had to have it, squirt, squirt, squirt.  It rides with direct drive and no coaster or brakes.  Hard to get use to but my testosterone level goes up to my nipples when I ride it.


----------



## creebobby (Jun 20, 2020)

They should have put that in the original ad copy - they would have sold more!

I was thinking it might ride like a dream with some Dugast Pipistrello tubular racing tires, which would fit on the 28 rims.  Like maybe  a 700c x 32?









						Productpagina | A. Dugast
					






					www.a-dugast.com


----------



## creebobby (Jun 20, 2020)

Also, what size are the cranks?  They look big!  7" or bigger?


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 20, 2020)

I’ll trade you my track bike for it lol, I’ll definitely add a track class at the next show I host just for your killer bike


----------

